# Help with a small box



## jerbone (Jan 29, 2013)

Looking for a way to attach the top of a small box I am putting together. Looking for a technique that does not use a router or table saw. Any suggestions will appreciated, thanks ~ JJ


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

jerbone said:


> Looking for a way to attach the top of a small box I am putting together. Looking for a technique that does not use a router or table saw. Any suggestions will appreciated, thanks ~ JJ


Hinges:blink:

Is this a trick question?


----------



## jerbone (Jan 29, 2013)

Crap, should of seen that one coming. I am going to use hinges but I am trying to attach that flat piece flush with the sides of the box and that is where the rub is.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

jerbone said:


> Crap, should of seen that one coming. I am going to use hinges but I am trying to attach that flat piece flush with the sides of the box and that is where the rub is.


OK, I think I know what you mean. Does it go something like this? I made the box and then the lid and the lid does not fit perfectly with the box i.e not square to each other.

This is what I did with a Keepsake box for my wife. The lid was not square to the box so I clamped them together and used a small hobby plane to make everything flush:


----------



## jerbone (Jan 29, 2013)

Not exactly what I am talking about but that is a great idea if I run into that problem.

Sorry for being as clear as the water in my part of the gulf.

I am looking for an alternative to cutting a rabbet and dado with a table saw or router.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Chisel??:blink:


----------



## Moark Willy (Jan 10, 2013)

Does it just have to stay in position or does it need some substance? you can use spring loaded "buttons" with strikes to position it, but you will need a pull or handle to overcome the resistance to open it.:shifty:


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Handsaw and chisel.


----------

